# Local 3 Health Insurance (Add Dependent)



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Can you not call the hall and get the info that you need. That is what I did when I had to add one of mine to the insurance.


----------



## Chris21 (Nov 25, 2009)

william1978 said:


> Can you not call the hall and get the info that you need. That is what I did when I had to add one of mine to the insurance.



Yes I could call my hall and I'm sure they could answer my questions. My situation is a bit different. We're unmarried. G/F is covered through the veterans admin. but they won't cover baby at all from birth. It has to do with paper work that needs to be sent in. I have 30 days from the date of birth to mail in the birth certificate with a filled out form to my hall. The problem is I was told the birth certificate will take anywhere from 4 to 6 weeks to be mailed to me. Numbers don't add up.



Another reason I haven't called yet is because we're pretty early in the pregnancy, just under 11 weeks. Just wondering if anyone has been through this within my union and/or state.


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

Chris21 said:


> Yes I could call my hall and I'm sure they could answer my questions. My situation is a bit different. We're unmarried. G/F is covered through the veterans admin. but they won't cover baby at all from birth. It has to do with paper work that needs to be sent in. I have 30 days from the date of birth to mail in the birth certificate with a filled out form to my hall. The problem is I was told the birth certificate will take anywhere from 4 to 6 weeks to be mailed to me. Numbers don't add up.
> 
> 
> 
> Another reason I haven't called yet is because we're pretty early in the pregnancy, just under 11 weeks. Just wondering if anyone has been through this within my union and/or state.



1-718-JIB-nurse or call 591-4000 members benifits prenatal might not be covered


----------



## minibdr (Nov 11, 2009)

Also go to the JIB web site. The site has all the benefit info and forms in printable files. Try the men on the job also.

http://www.jibei.org/


----------



## Chris21 (Nov 25, 2009)

LawnGuyLandSparky said:


> 1-718-JIB-nurse or call 591-4000 members benifits prenatal might not be covered



Since my GF is a veteran the VA covers the prenatal, delivery and postnatal care for HER. The VA just doesn't cover the cost of the infant.

I know I can call the JIB and I have all the forms. I was just curious and wondered if anyone else was in somewhat a similar situation.


I found it odd that you need to mail in a birth certificate and a form within 30 days of birth to add the newborn as a dependent. But birth certificates, according to the hospital, usually don't arrive until 4 to 6 weeks after birth. :blink:


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

Chris21 said:


> Since my GF is a veteran the VA covers the prenatal, delivery and postnatal care for HER. The VA just doesn't cover the cost of the infant.


I don't understand... the VA covers prenatal, delivery, postnatal... what other costs are there for the infant?



> I know I can call the JIB and I have all the forms. I was just curious and wondered if anyone else was in somewhat a similar situation.
> 
> 
> I found it odd that you need to mail in a birth certificate and a form within 30 days of birth to add the newborn as a dependent. But birth certificates, according to the hospital, usually don't arrive until 4 to 6 weeks after birth. :blink:


Doesn't matter - float the bills until the birth certificate is in hand and then submit all the paperwork.


----------



## Chris21 (Nov 25, 2009)

LawnGuyLandSparky said:


> I don't understand... the VA covers prenatal, delivery, postnatal... what other costs are there for the infant?
> 
> Cost of infant would be an examination by a pediatrician right after birth, nursery, NICU and any complications that may occur to the infant among other things I'm sure.


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

Chris21 said:


> LawnGuyLandSparky said:
> 
> 
> > I don't understand... the VA covers prenatal, delivery, postnatal... what other costs are there for the infant?
> ...


----------



## knowshorts (Jan 9, 2009)

Does NY have domestic partner laws, where you could add your gf to your plan now, then as soon as your child is born, coverage is immediate?


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

knowshorts said:


> Does NY have domestic partner laws, where you could add your gf to your plan now, then as soon as your child is born, coverage is immediate?


No. (These words to lengthen message.)


----------



## knowshorts (Jan 9, 2009)

LawnGuyLandSparky said:


> No. (These words to lengthen message.)


That sucks, I thought all those eastern states had DP laws. Hell, even here in CA we have some DP laws. Not talking about gay marriage, but for non-married couples. Co-habs are now the majority over single and married statuses.


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

knowshorts said:


> That sucks, I thought all those eastern states had DP laws. Hell, even here in CA we have some DP laws. Not talking about gay marriage, but for non-married couples. Co-habs are now the majority over single and married statuses.


 
OK well, in my OPINION it doesn't suck. Why should an employer cover your girlfriend when YOU won't even commit legally to her? Know what I mean?


----------



## knowshorts (Jan 9, 2009)

LawnGuyLandSparky said:


> OK well, in my OPINION it doesn't suck. Why should an employer cover your girlfriend when YOU won't even commit legally to her? Know what I mean?


It's not the employer who would be covering her, it would be the insurance company. I am guessing you have a group plan, so the costs would be no more. It wouldn't cost you or other members any more money. It doesn't matter if you are single with zero dependents, or married with 137 children, the costs are the same through your health trust.


----------



## Chris21 (Nov 25, 2009)

knowshorts said:


> It's not the employer who would be covering her, it would be the insurance company. I am guessing you have a group plan, so the costs would be no more. It wouldn't cost you or other members any more money. It doesn't matter if you are single with zero dependents, or married with 137 children, the costs are the same through your health trust.


 LawnGuyLand is wrong, domestic partners ship is legal in NYC.


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

Consider marriage?


----------



## Chris21 (Nov 25, 2009)

bobelectric said:


> Consider marriage?


 Yes. We spoke about that long before she got pregnant. We just found out the hard way that birth control is not 100% effective. hahaha


----------

